# How are these lamp spectrums for plants?



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,

with all the discussions about spectra for plant-growing lamps, I saw this online, listed as a Plant Growth lamp:
http://www.aquariumpart.com/WavePoint_Replacement_Lamps_HO_T5_s/115.htm

its got that "pink" look which many folks equate with the "9325" appearance.

But then I went to Wavepoint's website, and they list it as a "Super Coral Generator". When you scroll over each lamp, their spectral output comes up, which is kind of neat to see a side-by-side comparison of this.

http://wave-point.com/Lighting_folder/LampMain.html

So.... is it a plant-friendly hue, or a coral-growing one? or, would that be effective for both?

Just gettin' curiouser and curiouser................
-Jane


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The Tropical wave looks to be the best for plants based on the spectral output graph. However, it may cast a bit of a green hue in the tank but not certain of that. It would be good in combo with the Super Coral Generator (now that's a name).


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Newt said:


> ....the Super Coral Generator (now that's a name).


LOL, yeah, quite a mouthful!

Thanks Newt, I was hoping you'd weigh in on this. Yep.... I was thinking to combine the Tropical Wave (6700K rated) with the "Super Coral Generator" (pink) one. Or, probably a Geismann Mid-day with the pink one. That is the closest to the look I'm trying to achieve, based mostly on the thread about the "9325" lamps and the comparison examples. I don't know if mixing brands has a plus in differently sourced phosphors and all, but it might.

Thanks!
-Jane


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You could do a simple comparison of the spectrum of Giesemann Midday and all the Super Coralic Transformator bulbs you can find. You may find bulbs quite appropriate for planted tanks. Then the question would be "Is it really worth it saving $5 per bulb and not getting Giesemann Midday?"

Ah yes, you will have to dig up the spectrum of the Midday bulbs yourself. As well as the others. If you don't have Word Wide Web Internet Service it will be hard. Hope you have it or you can steal some from work - then the bulb comparison will take a few short moments. I guess.

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I bought a 4 bulb 48" TEK fixture with Midday bulbs. I really didnt like the color they produced in my tank as they washed out the colors of the plants and fish. It was an odd bluish/yellow tint. I ended up selling it to Riverboa. But this is just based on what I liked. Another bulb choice is the Planta by AquaMedic:
http://www.aquacave.com/planta-t5-lamps-by-aquamedic-982.html









Another thing to keep in mind about the GE9325 (I really dont believe its 9325K as it is too reddish) is that it has a very low CRI @ 67 and this will change how colors are represented with or without regard to the phosphour spikes.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

niko said:


> You could do a simple comparison of the spectrum of Giesemann Midday and all the Super Coralic Transformator bulbs you can find. You may find bulbs quite appropriate for planted tanks. Then the question would be "Is it really worth it saving $5 per bulb and not getting Giesemann Midday?"
> 
> Ah yes, you will have to dig up the spectrum of the Midday bulbs yourself. As well as the others. If you don't have Word Wide Web Internet Service it will be hard. Hope you have it or you can steal some from work - then the bulb comparison will take a few short moments. I guess.
> 
> --Nikolay


*Chuckle*, yes, Niko, I've been doing a lot of spectrum comparison, and the Geismann ones are going to be the mid-day ones. I've made VERY good use of this ...Internet thing you speak of... I wasn't trying to shirk my own research duties, honest, LOL!

What I was curious about was the "pink" bulbs, (like the GE 9325, although I agree they are probably not that exact Kelvin rating). For my own viewing pleasure, I'd like to get one of these as the second bulb. I found what appeared to be the same bulb, touted as a plant-gro lamp on one site, and lauded as a coral growing lamp on another. I began to become suspicious that this was just a marketing technique, and some flunkie had just zapped the word "coral" with the word "plant" with the handy-dandy Delete&Replace function.

-Jane


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Newt said:


> I bought a 4 bulb 48" TEK fixture with Midday bulbs. I really didnt like the color they produced in my tank as they washed out the colors of the plants and fish. It was an odd bluish/yellow tint. I ended up selling it to Riverboa. But this is just based on what I liked. Another bulb choice is the Planta by AquaMedic:
> http://www.aquacave.com/planta-t5-lamps-by-aquamedic-982.html
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree that the GE9325 is not really that exact color temperature (silly marketing!). That's an interesting point about the CRI though.

That Planta/AquaMedic bulb looks like it has a nice spread in the orange-red area, as well as good blues. I read that your personal experience with the Coralife 6700K bulbs was a greenish cast, and they did have a significant output in that range, according to the graph. This bulb seems to have very little green output.

I saw the pictures from RiverBoa with the 4x Midday and the 2x Midday & 2x Aquaflora. Now I'm thinking of mixing an Aquaflora (for that slight pinkish bit that seems to make fish colors pop) with an Aquaflora.

*Sigh* I'll figure this out at some point.
-Jane


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What did you end up getting?


----------

